# looking for info about "linde" or "lindy" or...cut



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Hello,
I know there was information about this a few years ago; but my searches do not bring it up.

I have a pair of synthetic pink sapphires appraised at $350 each over 10 yrs ago that have a star-shaped light on the top, moving according to lighting around. I know it use to be called a "linde cut" (mispelled maybe); and I'm looking for information about this "linde". I would appreciate some guidance as to where I might find information about this...even google isn't turning up anything.


----------

